#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: مشکل نصب نشدن ویندوز 7 در لپ تاپ dell n5010

## پویاسیستم

سلام به اساتید و مهندسین محترم 
مشکل نصب نشدن ویندوز در لپ تاپ dell n5010

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hanirayan

با سلام

دوست گرامی اگه میشه در مورد ایرادتون بیشتر توضیح بدید

وقتی میخواهید ویندوز نصب کنید کجاها بهتون گیر میده ؟

ویندوز سون رو از چه طریقی نصب میکنید ؟ فلش یا سی دی؟

در هر صورت احتمال اینکه ایراد از پارتیشن هاتون باشه خیلیه شما هارد رو از اول پارتیشن بندی کنید بعد ویتدوز نصب کنید

احتمال میتونه از درایو هم باشه پس  از طریق فلش سعی کنید ویندوز بریزید 

موفق باشید

----------

*پویاسیستم*

----------


## پویاسیستم

موقعی که لپ تاپ رو روشن میکنم این دستور رو میده 
 ctrl+alt+delet
بعد لپ تاپو ریستارت میکنه دوباره همون اش و همون کاسه
ممنون میشم در این مورد راهنمایی ام کنید
در ضمن فلش و درایو را هم نمیخونه از هر دو طریق امتحان کردم جواب نداد.فقط ctrl+alt+delet دستور رو میده

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
با یه نسخه دیگه ویندوز امتحان کردید؟در ضمن اگه ممکنه مشکل و شرایط فعلی لپ تاپ رو واضح تر بیان کنید .
اگه مشکل اینه که به محض روشن کردن لپ تاپ این دستور رو می ده ،چه ارتباطی به نصب ویندوز داره ؟الان ویندوز روش نصب هست یا خیر و این ویندوز رو لود می کنه یا نه؟از تنظیمات بایوس ،First Boot  باید روی CD/DVD Rom تنظیم بشه تا سیستم از روی سی دی بوت بشه و مراحل نصب انجام بشه .اگه می تونید وارد تنظیمات بایوس شوید ، تنظیمات رو به حالت دیفالت دربیاورید ،اگر هم نمی شه وارد شد ،باتری بکاپ رو از سیستم جدا کرده و بعد از چند دقیقه وصل کنید .در ضمن خود باتری رو هم تست و در صورت نیاز تعویض کنید .
موفق باشید .

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز اگه مشکل شما فقط بوت کردن هست سی دی ویندوز رو داخل درایو بزارید  لپ تاپ رو ریست کنید بلافصله تند تند کلید F12 رو بزنید صفحه ای براتون باز میشه که میپرسه با کدام گزینه میخواهید بوت شوید و شما گزینه cd/dvd رو انتخاب کنید 

موفق باشید

----------

*cybernova*,*nekooee*

----------

